
Hyundai, Uber Debut Flying Cars for Air Taxi Service at CES - jamesjung1
https://koreatechtoday.com/hyundai-uber-debut-flying-cars-for-air-taxi-service-at-ces/
======
kennydude
It just looks like a helicopter

